# Debris in hot water line



## ThatPlumberGuy (May 19, 2016)

I have a customer who is getting this debris in their hot water on the master tub. Any ideas? The home is from 2002 and has all copper water lines.


----------



## Dtmack87 (Dec 1, 2017)

Did you check the dip tube on the water heater? Looks like plastic.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Yah I'd throw that in a cup of water to see if it floats or sinks. Doesn't look like dried cement or PVC shavings. Are the the water mains that feed from meter to house PVC in your area?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Probably a long shot but have the lines been epoxy coated. 
https://www.google.com/amp/sagewater.com/whats-new/the-problem-with-epoxy/amp/


----------



## ThatPlumberGuy (May 19, 2016)

Checking the dip tubes was my next step. It’s possible that it has a pvc main from outside the slab to the meter, they are mostly all pex now but it was built In 2002 so not sure.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Check all the aerators in the house. Usually, the dip tube breaks up into tiny white flakes. If that’s the case, you could offer a good flushing but stipulate that the WH will probably have to be changed out. If it’s original, it’s time anyways.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

Yup. Dip tube died. Start flushing hot lines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

